# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Ted Eschliman's Getting Into Jazz Mandolin

## Scott Tichenor

I'd like to be the first to congratulate Ted on the publication of his new book on Mel Bay, _Getting Into Jazz Mandolin_. I've watched Ted work on this for years now and publishing something this comprehensive is truly a labor of love. Can't wait to get my copy. Congratulations, Ted, and hope you sell a million! There are links to this and news articles flying about so I'll just insert the cover below and wish Ted a great day.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm anxiously awaiting my copy too! I pre-ordered from Amazon in August. I'm considering ordering an autographed copy as a gift for one of my friends.

Is there a "best selling music book" list somewhere? It would be cool to help push Ted to the top of the list...I'm sure we can do it!

Larry

----------


## Robert Moreau

I can't wait to get a copy. I've really enjoyed the FFcP exercises at Ted's site and can't wait to explore Mando-jazz at a deeper level of understanding!

Rob

----------


## Tom Morse

Well it's about time! Ted...Congrats! I just ordered my autographed copy (told you I'd be one of the first.) Anyone who's been following Mr. Eschliman's growing body of first-rate jazz mandolin tips, techniques, exercises, insights on theory, and more (as well as any jazz-inspired mandolinist who hasn't been a JazzMando.com regular) will absolutely want this new book up front and center on the music stand. Avoid disappointment; order yours today (operators are standing by). Well done, Ted!

----------


## tkdboyd

Ordered mine, the autographed one. Thought the donation was a great idea. This also made a perfect excuse for me to order a couple more packs of the Labella Strings too! 

Congrats on the publication and thank you Ted very much for all your hard work trying to make us better players!

----------


## Jean-Pierre WOOS

Yeah !
Ordered today Autographed Book plus donation and domestic S&H...

 :Popcorn:   I'm waiting...  :Whistling:  I'm waiting...  :Smile:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement, folks. Just sent off the first batch (of 50! Woo HOO!) yesterday Priority Mail, so I hope to be hearing some feedback soon.

Thanks to all for the "nurturing" that goes on around here at the Cafe.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

I received mine earlier today and began to read through it (sans mandolin) to check it out.

First let me say that music does NOT come to me easily or naturally.  It has always been a struggle. Just not one of my gifts - my talents come naturally in other areas.   I struggled for years on guitar (by ear and via lessons) and am barely passable (country blues guitar).

The mandolin is a challenge to me, but one that is fun and engaging.  My primary instruction has been through the odd video tape or on-line tab and the like.

This book, by far, is the missing link for me.   It just makes sense (finally!) to my over-taxed brain.

It's laid out in a clear fashion. The exercises and tunes are great, but more importantly for me everything is explained in a way that just seems to fall into place.  Not only does it appear to remove the mystery, it has already given me a handful of "duh" moments.

This book should have been out years ago - I'd probably have more of my hair left!

I can't wait till I start to actually work through this book (this will start tomorrow) in earnest.

Ted - this is obviously a labor of love and I, for one, thank you from the bottom of my inept mando-heart.

P.S.:  The donation was a stroke of brilliance! You done good!

----------


## DSDarr

I got mine yesterday! Woo-hoo. I am very psyched. I haven't really had time to look at it yet though.

David

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I ordered some autographed copies today (for me and as gifts). It's a great idea to have the autograph/charity donation option.

I can't wait!

Larry

----------


## pickloser

Got mine yesterday.  Stayed up too late last night looking thru it.  Thanks to FFcP info posted free by Ted, I feel like I have a head start.  But I'm going to work this book as the author instructs and not try to take shortcuts despite my eagerness to be better, faster.   :Mandosmiley: 
Thanks Ted!,
Laura

----------


## Jean-Pierre WOOS

I got mine on friday and I remained the nose indoors throughout the weekend and  :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley: 

Let's go Guys, courage, exercises are excellent as much by their technical aspect as theoretical.

Gongratulations, Ted, it's really a great job. Thank you for giving us all your science, it's a real gift.

Thank you

----------


## Scott Tichenor

A little bit of news I thought worth sharing. I have contacts at Mel Bay. and a little birdie told me they are going to the press for a second run of the book. Now, it's been out about three weeks now so that tells me sales exceeded their initial estimates. You have to like that kind of news. Marilynn Mair's book also generated numbers that surprised them in a positive way. This is all good news we enjoying hearing and sharing.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

My feeling is that Marilynn and Ted's books will be the "classics" for years to come!

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

Well done, Thanks

My only criticism is that in my opinion a spiral binding is a must for a tutorial/reference work. I would gladly pay a few bucks more.

----------


## Erik Gran

Got my copy a couple of days ago, I am already familiar with the FFcP approach from the website, so it's not totally new to me. One paradox strikes me, with exercises written out on stave and tab page up and page down, you really aim to be able to use the FFcP approach without relying on reading what to play. Not a criticism to the book, it's very good! Just an observation, that when you've learned this, you really don't need to have everything written out. I guess that that's more or less the faith of any piece of good educational material, when you've learned from it you won't need it.

----------


## delsbrother

> Well done, Thanks
> 
> My only criticism is that in my opinion a spiral binding is a must for a tutorial/reference work. I would gladly pay a few bucks more.


Kinkos

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Quote:
> My only criticism is that in my opinion a spiral binding is a must for a tutorial/reference work. I would gladly pay a few bucks more.
> Kinkos


And in Canada, Staples.

----------


## jefflester

Actually Kinkos no longer exists. Now known as FedEx Office.

----------


## djidaho

Hey everyone, I thought I'd bump this thread just to see how people are doing working with this material the last few months.  I've been diligent with the exercises and have definitely noticed improvement.
I'm also looking forward to some of the upcoming "artist's interpretations" in the sound lab. I'm Working on   "Fascination  (Satin)  Doll"  a lot these day's.
Dave

----------


## grags

Mine arrived yesterday.  Wife carried it to the local UPS store and they installed a heavy duty spiral binding for $4.00. I'm ready now!

----------


## Jon Hall

The music store, where I teach, tried to order the books from Mel Bay but they were backordered.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Happy 5th anniversary to this fine book by Ted Eschliman. 

Provides us an opportunity to share that we'll be publishing a feature interview with Ted about his mandolin and business activities here in the near future. Looking forward to it!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

And the 5 turn into 7. Another happy birthday today!

----------


## spufman

This is the book that made mine brain and fingers go click. I am very grateful!

----------


## Explorer

Great book.

----------


## colorado_al

Nice. I just ordered this book last week. Should be here today!

----------


## Dave Martin

It is a darn good book.

----------


## JeffD

I had the print shop cut the back off and put on a spiral binding. Now it lies flat. Its a great book, the kind I like to leave open on the stand.

----------


## pointpergame

Would somebody mind jotting out the general scheme of Ted's book?   ( Loved his FFCP paradigm ).  I'm not sure how to get a glance at a few pages to judge for myself.
    I mean...is it a bunch of "ahaha!" key ideas?   A set of melodies to play?   A bunch of Charts?   Theory about those crazy jazz chord progressions?

Thanks

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Take a look at it on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Mel-presentsGe...der_0786676426

----------


## pointpergame

That was PERFECT, the Amazon sample.   Thanks for the sharp, helpful answer.

----------


## Drew Egerton

I am basically a 100% bluegrasser and I have just purchased the ebook versions of both Getting Into Jazz Mandolin and Jazz Mandolin Appetizers. Mel Bay had a nice deal for 15% off of everything so that saved a few bucks.

I honestly have mixed feelings about actually listening to jazz much, but so many of the great bluegrass pickers I look up to also study and utilize aspects of it. So....I'm going to give it a shot. 2017, the year of learning jazz....we shall see.

----------

Teak

----------


## CES

Drew, my musical tastes are all over the map, and I enjoy listening to most jazz (not so much fusion type stuff), but I think you'll find it more enjoyable to play than just listen to...I do, anyway. Same for most classical...

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## Teak

> I am basically a 100% bluegrasser and I have just purchased the ebook versions of both Getting Into Jazz Mandolin and Jazz Mandolin Appetizers. Mel Bay had a nice deal for 15% off of everything so that saved a few bucks.
> 
> I honestly have mixed feelings about actually listening to jazz much, but so many of the great bluegrass pickers I look up to also study and utilize aspects of it. So....I'm going to give it a shot. 2017, the year of learning jazz....we shall see.


If your experience is anything like mine, once you get used to moving chord patterns, i.e. a different chord for nearly every beat, you might find it hard to go back to bluegrass and country tunes again with their long stretches on the same chord. That means you will learn diminished, flat 5, augmented, and other "exotic" chords that add so much color. I used to skip over those when doing some simple jazz tunes, but once I learned how to finger them in 3-note patterns, I decided that I didn't want to leave them out.

Now, if I am faced with a simple tune (just a few chords over several bars), I look for ways to provide movement. Example, four bars of G finds me alternating between 455x and 002x (or 0023), one bar each back and forth. They are both portions of a G chord but the different voicing moved back and forth provides movement that keeps the four bar stretch interesting.

----------

CHASAX, 

Drew Egerton, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## The Past and The Curious

That book is great!  Super logical and easy to digest.  Even if you don't like the idea of jazz, there's plenty of gateways that might help other jazz seem more appealing, or at least more digestible to you.  The guitarist George Barnes is a great place to start to get excited about it.  I think some of his music is available on Grisman's label.  It's amazingly fun to listen to, he swings super hard and his playing is just killer. 
I also recommend listening by song; that is pick a song you like - Summertime, or Blue Monk, whatever.  Listen to a bunch of people play it: Joe Pass, Wynton Kelly, Django, Wes Montgomery, Dizzie Gillespie.  There's so much to learn by hearing all the approaches.  

One thing I learned in music school was that books only get you part of the way, especially with something as idiosyncratic as jazz. The magic is in the music.  It's amazing what listening can do for your playing - once you have the technical tools, of course.
And who's not working on that all the time, right?

----------

CHASAX, 

Drew Egerton, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## Joey Anchors

Just got the book as well and making a slow way through it. I love jazz and early jump blues..so this book is perfect for those styles.

----------

